# 1990 Nissan Sentra B12 Service Manual



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

Does anyone know of or have an idea where I could purchase or obtain an electronic version of the service manual for the B12 1990 Sentra?

I have reviewed the links and downloaded the service manual for the B13 that was posted on this site, but this manual does not contain the information that I need for the injection problem that I am having.

I do NOT want a cheap junky knockoff like Haynes, Chilton’s or any of those others. I would like the Nissan one if at all possible.

I am having a throttle body injection problem with this car again for the second time and I feel that if I had the official manual, I would be better able to troubleshoot and diagnose this issue.

Thank you,


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

keep searching ebay. i saw a 1990 fsm about a month ago. i have one for an '89


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

SuperStock said:


> keep searching ebay. i saw a 1990 fsm about a month ago. i have one for an '89



Thank you, 

Been there done that and been watching, of course when you don't need one you don't think to look for one, but when you need one, you can't find one.


----------



## 4pt9fiero (Jul 5, 2005)

SuperStock said:


> keep searching ebay. i saw a 1990 fsm about a month ago. i have one for an '89


Are you saying that you have an electronic copy of the FSM for an '89? If you have one I would be interested in getting a copy.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

nah mines a book.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

4pt9fiero said:


> Are you saying that you have an electronic copy of the FSM for an '89? If you have one I would be interested in getting a copy.


 As fas as I know, the only electronic versions are 96 on up. That are official that I know of.

I did just buy a dealer CD that contains all the parts and part numbers for all Nissan vehicles of 96 on up. Not that this would resolve my current problem with this car, but I do have 96 Pathfinder, 99, 01 and 04 Sentra this will work on.

What is important to me about this 1990 Sentra is that it gets 36 to 39 mpg on the freeway and thats a big deal in my state when gas prices are $2.78 per gallon. "Today"


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

90 octane gas in my poor country costs 3.9 usd/galon


----------



## 4pt9fiero (Jul 5, 2005)

I am always impressed with the mileage that I get with my '89, usually 36 to 39 on the highway, and the car is pretty comfortable. I picked up a '95 Crapalier for my daughter and it is not comfortable at all, and doesn't get near the gas mileage either. When I tell people at work they have a hard time believing me. I bought the car brand new in '89 (paid $7,000) and I really haven't had to do that much work on it over the years. My current project is to try to arrest the rust development in the strut tower areas. I actually have rust through in the trunk where the pinch welds are for the wheel housings. One of the best things I love about this car is that I can still do all the work on it myself, and even better yet - no car payment!


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

The body of a Nissan will fall apart before the engine does... unlike American cars. Hit about 200,000 miles... you need a new engine. With Nissan, even Honda and Toyota, 200,000 is just breaking an engine in. Time for a little maintenance, but nothing serious. I got about 32 miles per gallon in my '90 Sentra, and that was with bad piston rings, oil leak, and burning oil.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> The body of a Nissan will fall apart before the engine does... unlike American cars. Hit about 200,000 miles... you need a new engine. With Nissan, even Honda and Toyota, 200,000 is just breaking an engine in. Time for a little maintenance, but nothing serious. I got about 32 miles per gallon in my '90 Sentra, and that was with bad piston rings, oil leak, and burning oil.


 So true, my 82 maxima has 997,000 miles on it and the body and interior is plain worn out. of course the motor is not strong anymore and is smoking under load while climbing.

The milage is accurate and the motor is a LD-28 Marine Diesel with auto transmission. Purchased new from the dealer for $5600


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

if u need help i can scan some pages. my scanner is far away tho. if u can wait i can make it happen


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

SuperStock said:


> if u need help i can scan some pages. my scanner is far away tho. if u can wait i can make it happen


 Thanks Superstock, The E-Bay search has not been doing me any justice in getting this manual, however it appears that Nissan is putting all their service manuals on CD-ROM now to gain some shelf space. I was able to purchase this CD-ROM at my local Nissan Dealer for a nonimal cost and I should have it in a week.


----------



## sbandara (Dec 12, 2007)

You can download service manual by using below link

RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting





no1see2me said:


> Thanks Superstock, The E-Bay search has not been doing me any justice in getting this manual, however it appears that Nissan is putting all their service manuals on CD-ROM now to gain some shelf space. I was able to purchase this CD-ROM at my local Nissan Dealer for a nonimal cost and I should have it in a week.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

I just bought a 90 nissan sentra service manual (book) off of ebay. The book is better you can just carry it out to the car...


----------



## wickwire (Feb 14, 2007)

up on this request..


----------



## ard (Oct 9, 2008)

sorry for posting in old thread, but i am in desperate need of Nissan Sentra/Sunny B12 service manual. All links are too old and dead.

does anybody have it? pdf would be perfect


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

somebody please stop being stingy and share your fsm with the rest of us!!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

DIY Repair Manuals - Sentra, 1987 Nissan Sentra


----------

